# Reiser4 Patch for Gentoo-Dev-Sources

## Riftwing

I've been modifying the latest reiser4 snapshots to patch against gentoo-dev-sources and figured I would post them on the forums in case anyone else wants to use them.

You can find the patches here:

http://www.unixforge.org/~riftwing/reiser4/

In case you don't know how to patch it, you have to run the following command from the gentoo-dev source directory:

```
bzcat /path/to/patch.bz2 | patch -p1
```

----------

## Phage64

thank you very much for this...  any suggestions/links for how to upgrade from reiser 3.6 to v4?  I guess I'll just tar up the system, burn it off to CDs, mkfs.reiser4 for each partition then untar...  but if there were something like `mkfs.upgradereiser4` that'd be friggin great   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Riftwing

Unfortunately the filesystems differ too much to be able to upgrade like ext2 to ext3. You'll have to tar your disk up like you said.

----------

## Cotton

I plan on upgrading to reiser4 (after seeing the benchmarks   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  ).  I have a few questions....

Will it be in gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8-r2?  

Do I just need to compile the kernel with reiser4, then copy all my data back to the respective partitions that they were on before (hda1/hda2/hda3).  I have a blank hard disk I'll be using as a temp disk for the copy.

Is it safe for the /boot partition?

Do I just have to change my /etc/fstab with the type just 'reiser4'?

Anything else I should know before taking the plunge?

TIA,

cotton

----------

## syadnom

 *Quote:*   

> I plan on upgrading to reiser4 (after seeing the benchmarks Shocked Shocked ). I have a few questions....
> 
>    (1) * Will it be in gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8-r2?
> 
>     (2)* Do I just need to compile the kernel with reiser4, then copy all my data back to the respective partitions that they were on before (hda1/hda2/hda3). I have a blank hard disk I'll be using as a temp disk for the copy.
> ...

 

(1) no. but their is a patch in the op

(2) if you tar up your filesystem and copy it to another location, YES you can copy the files back over to the reiser4 system, no prob

(3)don't do it on boot, no point.  just stay with ext2/3 or reiserfs on /boot.  not to say their would be a problem, just don't cause their is no point

(4)YES!, reiser4 replaces ext2,ext3,reiserfs,etc

(5) keep your tar'd up file system handy for a little while.  Also, keep any important data on another drive on a more mature filesystem for a while just to make sure.  I keep a backup of my important data on an ext2 filesystem because it's so stable.

goog luck

----------

## chrroessner

Hi,

if I use a Reiser4 built Love-Live-v2-cd, can I just use convertfs to convert my ext3 root partition to reiser4?

Both kernels - the one on cd and the one on hda4 - are built with reiser4 support.

Thanks in advance

Roessi

----------

## thecas

 *chrroessner wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> if I use a Reiser4 built Love-Live-v2-cd, can I just use convertfs to convert my ext3 root partition to reiser4?
> 
> Both kernels - the one on cd and the one on hda4 - are built with reiser4 support.
> ...

 

confertfs can't convert to reiser4 (yet). 

IMHO is the tar solution the best one.

----------

## paulisdead

I'm having a little problem getting it to build on my ~amd64 system with gcc-3.4.1-r2.  here's where it bombs out

```
  CC      fs/reiser4/debug.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/stats.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/jnode.o

fs/reiser4/jnode.c: In function `jload_prefetch':

fs/reiser4/jnode.c:878: warning: passing arg 1 of `prefetchw' discards qualifiers from pointer target type

  CC      fs/reiser4/znode.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/key.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/pool.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/tree_mod.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/estimate.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/carry.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/carry_ops.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/lock.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/tree.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/context.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/tap.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/coord.o

fs/reiser4/coord.c: In function `coords_equal':

fs/reiser4/coord.c:598: error: duplicate case value

fs/reiser4/coord.c:598: error: previously used here

make[2]: *** [fs/reiser4/coord.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [fs/reiser4] Error 2

make: *** [fs] Error 2
```

I can post more info, or my config if you think it'll help.

----------

## syadnom

what kernel version are you compiling this on?

are your march flags set right? maybee set them to mcpu instead.

----------

## paulisdead

 *syadnom wrote:*   

> what kernel version are you compiling this on?
> 
> are your march flags set right? maybee set them to mcpu instead.

 

sorry should have included that 2.6.8-gentoo-r2.  I selected athlon64/opteron for cpu type in menuconfig, can't remember if it uses march or mcpu, since I'm at work ATM and can't look.

----------

## Riftwing

 *paulisdead wrote:*   

> I'm having a little problem getting it to build on my ~amd64 system with gcc-3.4.1-r2.  here's where it bombs out

 

Seems to be some sort of architecture problem. A quick search on google shows the same problem

here http://www.mail-archive.com/reiserfs-list@namesys.com/msg13521.html and here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=202625 I tried compiling it with amd64/opteron and it compiled fine so it must have something to do with compiling on the actual architecture which I cannot test.

EDIT: Also added today's snapshot

----------

## paulisdead

 *Riftwing wrote:*   

>  *paulisdead wrote:*   I'm having a little problem getting it to build on my ~amd64 system with gcc-3.4.1-r2.  here's where it bombs out 
> 
> Seems to be some sort of architecture problem. A quick search on google shows the same problem
> 
> here http://www.mail-archive.com/reiserfs-list@namesys.com/msg13521.html and here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=202625 I tried compiling it with amd64/opteron and it compiled fine so it must have something to do with compiling on the actual architecture which I cannot test.
> ...

 

I can't even see any march or mcpu flags in either the .config or Makefile, but it's been a long time since I messed with kernel cflags by hand, so maybe I'm looking iin the wrong spot.  

Odd thing is linux-2.6.8.1-nitro5 and ck-sources-2.6.8.1-r4, will build for me with reiser4 enabled, the thing is I was trying to find a kernel with more up to date reiser4 support than those, before I took another stab at reiser4 and tried the 1.0.1 reiser4progs.  I had a full reiser4 system up and running with those kernels and reiser4progs-1.0.0, but performance wasn't too great, and I got a lot of skipping in videos when I compile stuff or run under a heavy load.  Also had hardlockups when I tried to copy over my games partition to a reiser4 partition.

I tried the latest snapshot for today, and that craps out in the exact same spot.  I can post any more info that you need, if you think it'd help.

----------

## syadnom

/etc/make.conf

----------

## r3pek

the answer is already in this mailling list:

read the hole thread.....

 *Riftwing wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *paulisdead wrote:*   I'm having a little problem getting it to build on my ~amd64 system with gcc-3.4.1-r2. here's where it bombs out  
> 
> Seems to be some sort of architecture problem. A quick search on google shows the same problem 
> ...

 

----------

## DL8

Thanks. It patches well on gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r1. I'm compiling it right now. In the previous attempt I left the 4k stack so it didn't compile

----------

## Riftwing

I'll make the change when today's snapshot comes out.

----------

## Riftwing

Put today's snapshot up and I think I fixed the AMD64 compile problem. Although I can't be certain as I don't have an AMD64 to test it on, so let me know if it doesn't.

----------

## paulisdead

 *Riftwing wrote:*   

> Put today's snapshot up and I think I fixed the AMD64 compile problem. Although I can't be certain as I don't have an AMD64 to test it on, so let me know if it doesn't.

 

It builds just fine now, thanks.  Unfortunately I still have the hardlockups that the ck and nitro sources gave me on large copies.  Oh well it looks like I'll just have to keep trying with each new kernel patch that comes out.  

I tried the fixes earlier from the mailing list on the earlier snapshots, but I'm not a coder and couldn't figure out if they were talking about removing the whole section.  I only had time to try removing the line they were referring to, and didn't try the removing the same section.

----------

## Nate_S

 *syadnom wrote:*   

> /etc/make.conf

 

Actually, I believe that kernel compiles ignore your CFLAGS as set in make.conf.  Back when I was using love sources (and other patchsets may have this as well,) there was a patch that included an option in menuconfig to set the CFLAGS used.

----------

## artic

Hi, I pach my gentoo-dev-sources ,and i got this messages :

fs/reiser4/page_cache.c: En la función `set_page_dirty_internal':

fs/reiser4/page_cache.c:536: aviso: al pasar el argumento 1 de `_raw_read_lock' de tipo de puntero incompatible

fs/reiser4/page_cache.c: En la función `capture_reiser4_inodes':

fs/reiser4/page_cache.c:597: aviso: al pasar el argumento 1 de `_raw_read_lock' de tipo de puntero incompatible 

It maked the bzImage ,and i formated one partition ,and modify my fstab with reiser4.i mount my reiser4 partition,but when i copy data to reiser4,in 5 seg my system halt,ice screen.i reboot my system and i go to reiser4 partition ,there is a file 124m size,i delete it and i try the same operation it happened the same.

gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r2 with the apropiate path

athlon-xp

Thank you

----------

## artic

CC      fs/reiser4/page_cache.o

fs/reiser4/page_cache.c: En la función `set_page_dirty_internal':

fs/reiser4/page_cache.c:536: aviso: al pasar el argumento 1 de `_raw_read_lock' de tipo de puntero incompatible

fs/reiser4/page_cache.c: En la función `capture_reiser4_inodes':

fs/reiser4/page_cache.c:597: aviso: al pasar el argumento 1 de `_raw_read_lock' de tipo de puntero incompatible

CC      fs/reiser4/as_ops.o

fs/reiser4/as_ops.c: En la función `reiser4_clear_page_dirty':

fs/reiser4/as_ops.c:78: aviso: al pasar el argumento 1 de `_raw_read_lock' de tipo de puntero incompatible

fs/reiser4/as_ops.c: En la función `reiser4_set_page_dirty':

fs/reiser4/as_ops.c:111: aviso: al pasar el argumento 1 de `_raw_read_lock' de tipo de puntero incompatible

fs/reiser4/as_ops.c: En la función `reiser4_releasepage':

fs/reiser4/as_ops.c:573: aviso: al pasar el argumento 1 de `_raw_write_lock' de tipo de puntero incompatible

CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/file/file.o

fs/reiser4/plugin/file/file.c: En la función `sync_page_list':

fs/reiser4/plugin/file/file.c:1211: aviso: al pasar el argumento 1 de `_raw_read_lock' de tipo de puntero incompatible

fs/reiser4/plugin/file/file.c:1230: aviso: al pasar el argumento 1 de `_raw_read_lock' de tipo de puntero incompatible

this are all the errors that i obtein compiling the kernel,in this case i am usung 2.6.8-r3 sources with the apropiate pach.

Have fun

----------

## geki

stupid Q but is that 2004.08.26 snapshot reiser4 final or post-final or what?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Here: http://thebsh.namesys.com/snapshots/ I just see latest snapshots of 08.13 and 08.24. Where do you get the snapshot of 08.26 from?

Thanks for explanation!  :Smile: 

----------

## syadnom

here is an ebuild if anyone is interested

very simple ebuild by the way

install here with local portage 

/usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/reiser4-patch

contents of ebuild named reiser4-patch-2.6.8-r3.ebuild 

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="reiser4 kernel patch for sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3"

HOMEPAGE="none"

SRC_URI="http://www.unixforge.org/~riftwing/reiser4/reiser4-2004.08.26-19.38-linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r3.diff.bz2"

LICENSE="as-is"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86"

DEPEND="=sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3"

#S="${WORKDIR}"

src_install() {

   cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r3

   bzcat /usr/portage/distfiles/reiser4-2004.08.26-19.38-linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r3.diff.bz2 | patch -p1

}

```

then you will need to digest it

cd /usr/local/....././reiser4-patch

ebuild reiser....ebuild digest

done.  for those who just NEED and ebuild

----------

## firephoto

Tried the ebuild, I'm getting an "access denied" error when it tries to create reiser4.txt Seems to be a sandbox violation or something.

----------

## timere969

I've downloaded and patched the gen-dev-source. I went to check a menu config for the reiser 4 support, but could not see the option in the menu.

Do I have to turn on anything to see the option?

All I see is reiserfs support, is this the same as reiser4 support?

----------

## firephoto

Go into kernel hacking and make sure 4k stacks isn't selected then you'll have the reiser4 options in file systems. It blocks reiser4.

----------

## artic

The pach for gentoo-dev-sources not work good,it gives errors compiling.The best option is mm-sources.

Have fun

----------

## firephoto

I think you must mean the ebuld patch posted above because the patch itself works fine with gentoo-dev-sources. With the recent problems that occurred with mm-sources I wouldn't suggest it for anyone just wanting reiser4. I was using development-sources till it became apparent that there wouldn't be reiser4 included any time soon and I wanted to do some testing of it without having to change my kernel too much. I'll probably stay with gentoo-dev now since I haven't noticed anything different really and it has the chances of having the reiser4 patch included sooner perhaps.(?)

----------

## syadnom

the ebuild doesn't work because emerge doesn't have rights to access an installed kernel.  their was a package that shows how to give emerge these rights but i can't find it.

btw, i new at ebuilds.

i will post if i find out how to fix the ebuild.

----------

## artic

the pach not work fine,i know a lot of people in the same case.I don't speak about the ebuild ,i speak only about the path,i was using gentoo-dev-sources i paste my errors in this forum,i explain the problem,more people write me about the same problem.I prefer to use mm-sorces ,it works fine.

----------

## syadnom

are you useing a patch for the right release of gentoo-dev-sources?

it matters  if it is gentoo-dev-source-r1,r2,r3, so if the patch says r3, you need r3.  i have no problems applying the patch on a number of systems.

----------

## firephoto

All I did was use the patch that came with that ebuild above which came from:

http://www.unixforge.org/~riftwing/reiser4/reiser4-2004.08.26-19.38-linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r3.diff.bz2

It's is specific to gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3.

I did this.

```

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r3 

bzcat /usr/portage/distfiles/reiser4-2004.08.26-19.38-linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r3.diff.bz2 | patch -p1

```

Then I went about my normal routine for building a new kernel.

artic, I looked at post with your problem and even with my poor spanish it seems like you were trying to patch the gentoo-dev-sources with patch from Namesys which probably won't work.

Just be carefull with the mm-sources because there was a data loss problem few days ago, and I saw the warnings about using mm at about that time too so be careful with it if you're on a machine with important stuff.

----------

## artic

i am sure that i aply the correct path XD i path 2.6.8-r3 (gentoo-dev-sources) with the forum's path for the r3.I saw old versions of the path for r2.I use the apropiate path,and it isn't work.It give me compiling errors.Namesys at this moment remind us that the kernel is mm-sources.It work fine for me.

I like gentoo-dev-sources but reiser4 isnt work for me  :Sad: 

----------

## artic

i  will try path again,unmergin and emergin the kernel .When i pach the second thing i do is charge my .config file and marked reiser4.Any problem to charge .config file??? i think that no.

 CC      fs/reiser4/page_cache.o

fs/reiser4/page_cache.c: En la función `set_page_dirty_internal':

fs/reiser4/page_cache.c:536: aviso: al pasar el argumento 1 de `_raw_read_lock' de tipo de puntero incompatible

fs/reiser4/page_cache.c: En la función `capture_reiser4_inodes':

fs/reiser4/page_cache.c:597: aviso: al pasar el argumento 1 de `_raw_read_lock' de tipo de puntero incompatible

and more ............................

----------

## Bot24

I don't think that you should manually change the .config file. The build scripts probably don't look for any conflicting options in your .config settings, and it looks like you might have 4k stacks turned on. Try using "make menuconfig" or "make xconfig" instead.

----------

## syadnom

dont use your old .config, some things dont show up in menuconfig and will cause errors.

just 'make mrproper' in the kernels directory and start fresh

i got lockups with reiser4 when using my old kernel config, something was hanging around hiding from menuconfig, i built a new .config will the exact same options via menuconfig and all is good

----------

## artic

4k stacks is turned off ,i charge my old .config with the new mm-sources and reiser4 work fine.I think that could be a gcc problem????i use gccc 3.3.3 .If i compile reiser4 with bad options it woulds compile good but not work.The problem are the warnings when i compile reiser4 modules.There are more people with these problems.

----------

## artic

i am working with nitro sources and love-sources,and work very good with reiser 4 and they have many paths.They work fine.

----------

## BlinkEye

i just backup my hole system and tried to copy it back on the reiser4 partitions. i'm using patched gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3 but upon 

```
cp ...
```

i get lock ups. very annoying, considering it took me 6 hours backing up the system. i'm now trying mm-sources, hope that helps

[EDIT]damn it, i get lock ups every time i do something on my reiser4 partitions![/EDIT]

----------

## syadnom

i have had problems with reiser4 ONLY with gentoo-dev-sources,  i don't think the reiser4 patch is good. mm-sources and love sources work very good but gentoo-dev-sources lock up whenever disk activity is very high.

----------

## firephoto

Anyone else seeing this? I haven't done much with the reiser4 partition, anyone have a good simple stress test that i can try to see if it does this on mine?

Also anyone using ck-sources with any luck? I had the disk lag issue a week or so ago so that brought me here to gentoo-dev but I might go back to ck if it's better.

----------

## BlinkEye

yeah, ck-sources seem to work. i'm still in the process but copying back my hole data (24GB) was no problem at all

----------

## neenee

now i'm not sure if this patch is reiser4 final, nor am i sure it actually works.

i'll try it.

*update* didn't finish booting. ended with some call-trace/kernel-panic.

----------

## leon_73

Hi all,

I'm trying to use reiser fs4 in a ibook computer.

I've applied all the patches, compiled the kernel, and everything goes ok.

the problem is that when I try to mount a partition it gives me the folloving error:

```
#mount -t reiser4 /dev/hda9 /new

mount: No such file or directory
```

and in the /var/log/messages

```
Oct  3 20:52:33 mela ef_hash_table: 8192 buckets

Oct  3 20:52:33 mela z_hash_table: 8192 buckets

Oct  3 20:52:33 mela z_hash_table: 8192 buckets

Oct  3 20:52:33 mela j_hash_table: 16384 buckets

Oct  3 20:52:33 mela loading reiser4 bitmap......done (515 jiffies)

Oct  3 20:52:33 mela d_cursor_hash_table: 256 buckets

Oct  3 20:52:33 mela reiser4[mount(3809)]: key_warning (fs/reiser4/plugin/object.c:97)[nikita-717]:

Oct  3 20:52:33 mela code: -2 at fs/reiser4/tree_walk.c:193

Oct  3 20:52:33 mela WARNING: Error for inode 720575940379279360 (-2)

Oct  3 20:52:33 mela for key: (910200000000000:0:0:2:a00000000000000:0)[*]

Oct  3 20:52:33 mela inode: ino: 0, count: 1, link: 1, mode: 0, size: 0

Oct  3 20:52:33 mela    uid: 0, gid: 0, dev: 3145737, rdev: 0

Oct  3 20:52:33 mela    atime: [0,0], mtime: [0,0], ctime: [0,0]

Oct  3 20:52:33 mela    blkbits: 12, blksize: 0, blocks: 0, bytes: 0

Oct  3 20:52:33 mela    version: 0, generation: 0, state: 72, flags: 0

Oct  3 20:52:33 mela    is_reiser4_inode: 1

Oct  3 20:52:33 mela    key: (910200000000000:1:73796d002e64796e:0:a00000000000000:0)[stat data]

Oct  3 20:52:33 mela    file: (nil)

Oct  3 20:52:33 mela    dir: (nil)

Oct  3 20:52:33 mela    perm: (nil)

Oct  3 20:52:33 mela    formatting: (nil)

Oct  3 20:52:33 mela    hash: (nil)

Oct  3 20:52:33 mela    sd: (nil)

Oct  3 20:52:33 mela    sd_seal: version: 0, block: 0

Oct  3 20:52:33 mela seal key: (0:0:0:0:0:0)[]

Oct  3 20:52:33 mela seal coord: item_pos = 0, unit_pos 0, tween=before unit, iplug=0

Oct  3 20:52:33 mela    sd_coord: item_pos = 0, unit_pos 0, tween=invalid, iplug=255

Oct  3 20:52:33 mela    flags: 0x0, extmask: 0x0, pmask: 0, locality: 653057130340810752
```

 does anybody have an idea?

Leo

----------

## cpdsaorg

 *Phage64 wrote:*   

> thank you very much for this...  any suggestions/links for how to upgrade from reiser 3.6 to v4?  I guess I'll just tar up the system, burn it off to CDs, mkfs.reiser4 for each partition then untar...  but if there were something like `mkfs.upgradereiser4` that'd be friggin great  

 

i feel bad for this guy but for all of you reiser4 to reiser4 upgraders out there i found this  :Smile:  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO:_Update_reiser4_partitions

----------

## DL8

This patch also works on 2.6.8-r7 (well, at least it applies properly). I've just applied it on 2.6.8-r7  and now i'm compiling it

EDIT: It compiles successfully. The boot test might be tomorrow (currently i'm working on breaking my uptime record  :Wink: )Last edited by DL8 on Fri Oct 08, 2004 6:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jake

I whipped up a little something... http://people.msoe.edu/~maciejej/patches/reiser4_from_2.6.9-rc3-mm1_for_2.6.8-gentoo-r4.patch.bz2

It compiles but I haven't boot-tested it and don't intend to. Don't worry about the repacker warnings.

----------

## cpdsaorg

 *timere969 wrote:*   

> I've downloaded and patched the gen-dev-source. I went to check a menu config for the reiser 4 support, but could not see the option in the menu.
> 
> Do I have to turn on anything to see the option?
> 
> All I see is reiserfs support, is this the same as reiser4 support?

 

no!! check this HOWTO and see if your settings are correct.

 *Quote:*   

> to be able to see the reiser4 options while configuring the kernel, you have to enable "Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers" and Disable 4k-stacks in "Kernel hacking". This is not the default in gentoo kernels.

 

----------

## mope

the patch finally failed on r10. Does anyone have a howto to manually fix the hunk failures?

----------

## R!tman

Yeah, you are right, it fails with r10. But anyway, I am really glad there is a working patch for a gentoo-dev-source kernel at all. 

Thank you Riftwing!

I hope patching wil not be necessary with one of the next gentoo-dev-sources. Probably 2.6.9.

----------

## Surye

Gentoo devs have stated gentoo-dev-sources will not have reiser4 untill vanilla does. And that has been said by Linus to be a thing of the future. So untill then we'll have to fend for ourselves. I got antsy, and made this patch against gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9, and it applies clean for me, and has been running for a few hours without issue, and only has 3 small warnings (like Jake said, "Don't worry about the repacker warnings."). It's based on 2.6.9-rc4-mm1's reiser4-only.patch, and most of the fixes. This comes with out warrenty. If it causes a stroke, don't look at me.

http://calypso.datamachine.net/~surye/reiser4_from_2.6.9-rc4-mm1_for_2.6.9-gentoo.patch.bz2

----------

## javlinz

Surye thanks for the patch.  Working great so far.

----------

## rshadow

anybody else hosting this patch?? The link appears to be dead.

----------

## Jake

http://people.msoe.edu/~maciejej/patches/reiser4_from_2.6.9-mm1_for_2.6.9-gentoo-r1.patch.bz2

builds, but not properly tested

----------

## rshadow

Thanks.  I'm going to try out the nitro sources first, but if I have to fall back on the gentoo-dev-sources I will give this patch a go.. So far at least during the bootstrap process it appears there are no performance improvement with resiser4 .. but we will see.

----------

## Jake

Don't expect to notice any speed improvements unless you start to time commands. Nothing is that much faster, except for special cases like diff'ing kernel trees. Check out namesys.com under "Reasons why Reiser4 is great for you:" for the true beauty and power of reiser4.

----------

## pnp

namesys put this up today:

ftp://ftp.namesys.com/pub/reiser4-for-2.6/reiser4-for-2.6.10-rc1.patch.gz

ftp://ftp.namesys.com/pub/reiser4-for-2.6/reiser4-on-2.6.10-rc1-HOWTO

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## syadnom

jake:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Don't expect to notice any speed improvements unless you start to time commands. Nothing is that much faster, except for special cases like diff'ing kernel trees.
> 
> 

 

actually, their can be some very noticable performance gains in every-day tasks.  directory listings are much faster and loading of metadata is WAY faster.  when using reiser4 with samba, a windows machine will see the file details instantly where it usualy takes 1-2 seconds per file even on local filesystems.

one can really see an improvement on slower drives.  i have two gentoo-laptops with 4200rpm drives, reiser4 really makes the difference on these slow drives.

----------

## pnp

 *Quote:*   

> This patch adds new operation to struct super_operations - sync_inodes,
> 
> generic implementaion and changes fs-writeback.c:sync_sb_inodes() to call
> 
> filesystem's sync_inodes if it is defined or generic implementaion otherwise. 
> ...

 

If I understand correctly what is said in the patch, I think it has become even faster!

----------

## Jake

syadnom- I used reiser4 for months and didn't notice that much of a speed improvement, but that could just be me. It's really a shame that reiser4 doesn't work on AMD64 or I'd still be using it. Namesys is holding out for a hardware donation.

----------

## syadnom

Jake, FYI

if you run a 32bit only kernel(compiled athlonXP NOT amd64) you can use reiser4, but then again why run a 32bit kernel if you can run 64bit  :Smile: 

----------

## StifflerStealth

The way I did it involves a little work, but it works great without having to modify a single patch file.

First, do this as root:

```
# emerge -f gentoo-dev-sources
```

 This will get the gentoo patches. Next, copy genpatches-2.6-9.09-base.tar.bz2 to a temporay directory and extract the files. A subdirectory named, "genpatches-2.6-9.09" should have been created and inside there is a bunch of files. After that, goto:

```
http://ftp.namesys.com/pub/reiser4-for-2.6/
```

 Select the kernel version that you have. At the time of this writting, kernel 2.6.9 is stable, so I will use that as an example.

After you click on 2.6.9, you should see a list of files. Download the newest patch to that temporary directory, which is currently reiser4-for-2.6.9-2.gz. Extract the patch out of that compressed file and rename it by adding "2301_" to the front of the filename, and then ".patch" to the end of the filename.

Move that file to the "genpatches-2.6-9.09" directory.

Then tar and bz2 compress the folder, and give the compressed file the name of "genpatches-2.6-9.09-base.tar.bz2" and as root move it to the portage distfiles directory overwritting the old file.

Then move the newest gentoo-dev-sources ebuild (EDIT: I used the new 2.6.9-r8 ebuild) to the the portage overlay directory, and digest it.

Note: I did applay all the patches by hand to a vanilla kernel to make sure that it works ok, and it does. Not a single hunk fails. Plus, you do not need to wait for someone to create a working patch, and you do not need to apply any patches at all, because the ebuild will do it for you. I also know this works, because I have / as a Reiser4 patition, and I am typing this post right now.  :Wink:  It is a little more involved, but I see editing patches as dangerous. That patch that I am using now was released "25-Nov-2004 12:37", so I have the latest stable, and it is really easy to update to the newest reiser since all the gentoo sources have seperate patches. The mm, ck, cko, nitro, ... are all one big patch, which makes it hard for some one to modify it.

Enjoy,

Stiff.

----------

## drakos7

FYI: ftp://ftp.namesys.com/pub/reiser4-for-2.6/2.6.10/reiser4-for-2.6.10-1.gz patches cleanly to gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r4

----------

## drakos7

http://ftp.namesys.com/pub/reiser4-for-2.6/2.6.12/reiser4-for-2.6.12-3.patch.gz

applies cleanly to gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r8

----------

## drakos7

Ok, although the patch applies cleanly, the only option for reieser4 is as a module. I cannot figure out how to change it so that it compiles into the kernel. This is problematic as my root partition (not boot) is a reiser4.

----------

